
Amazon offers warehouse employees $5,000 to quit - jalanco
http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/11/technology/amazon-pay-to-quit/index.html
======
apta
Similar discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7572568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7572568)

